# Buying a camera



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

My wife wants a new camera (digital), point & shoot with a higher zoom lense than she has now. She now has a Sony Cyber Shot. Planning on spending 250.00 or less. Any advise on models is appriciated.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey TW,

A quick note about point & shoot "zooms":

Somewhere between 8x and 10x magnification is usually fast approaching the optical limitations of the small lenses and apertures on these cameras.

I have seen models with 16x-22x zooms listed as features, and the photo quality is usually quite good up through 8x. Beyond that you just end up with more and more image degradation the farther you zoom in.

One of the better options I've used personally is the Lumix DMC-FZ35. It's image stabilized, has an 18x optical zoom, and does very good macro work as well. It has a Leica lens, which is very sharp. The MSRP is $400, but Amazon has it on sale right now for $299.

http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-DMC-FZ3 ... 951&sr=8-1


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I Have the Canon Powershot XS 120 IS, pretty sure that's the name. I got mine on sale for $179.99 and have got some good shots with it atleast IMO.
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Canon+-+Pow ... 4&st=canon sx 120 Is&cp=1&lp=1

Sample Photos:


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

Thank you for your help on deciding on a camera I bought a Pasasonic Lumix FH20 8X zoom. I looked on line to find the cheapest price and found it at the Inkley's website. WHen I called Inkley's they din't carry it. I called RC Willey and they said if I printed it out thy would price match. so the camera is regularly 199.99 but Inkleys had it for 174.00 and then I had a 10.00 gift card so I got it for 175.00 including tax not bad at all.


----------

